# repainted trim that was once painted with varathane



## brendaleesheart (Jun 22, 2009)

I am in the process of renovating my parents home as I recently decided to purchase it after my mom passed away. My parents built the house and it is approx 53 years old. My mom never changed the trim in all those years and it really shows it. I decided to paint over them with an latex acrylic paint, but was told to use a primer first that was made for the transition to latex. when I asked at the paint store what i needed to do before priming them, I was told to sand them, then wash with TSP, which i did. I put 2 coats of primer on them, then 2 coats of the trim paint. i finished a few days ago, but when i went to the house today, i noticed that the paint didnt adhear to the trim at allin some places. Did i not sand the trim enough??.. I spent 2 days sanding. Any input would be greatly appreciated ..thanks


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*TSP Residue...?*

(My condolences on your loss btw...)

I'm suspecting the TSP here...ONLY because it needs to be rinsed multiple times! 
It's a great cleaner, but thorough rinsing is critical. Even a little residue will mess up a great primer/paint system. Not to mention waiting for everything to dry-out enough b4 priming!

Your prep sounded perfect...that's why I'm suspecting TSP residue here.

I'd use POWDERED Dirtex cleaner instead. Normally it doesn't need rinsing unless you've generated a lot of dust from sanding; or, the wash-water is getting fairly dirty.

What primer/paints are ya using?

Faron


----------



## brendaleesheart (Jun 22, 2009)

thank you for your condolences..
I spent most of monday sanding and scraping the paint in one room. I dont know if your familar with the paint/primer but its called Beautitone put out by a canadian hardware store called home hardware. I normally use Behyr products, but my sister likes to support local stores so went with this product instead. The trim itself has been around a long time approx 50 to 53 years..but has always been varathaned. I talked to the paint ppl at the hardware store to make sure i was going about it properly. At first I was going to use a oil base trim paint so I wouldnt have to do a primer, but then one of the sales ppl said not too, as they are trying to get rid of oil based paints. They recommended Acryl- Lok by beautitone as a primer, then I used a beautitone trim latex trim paint. I sanded the trim first and then washed with tsp. But I only rinsed once as per instructions. This is what baffels me, as ive used tsp before for washing up to paint andhad no problems. I called the hardware store again yesterday and talked to a different person in the paint dept. She said she never had luck using the primer and always stuck to oil base. Im really frustrated with the entire thing as I am hoping to get the trim finished so they can lay down the hardwood floors. Big question now ..do i completely remove all the paint from the trim and start over? or do i leave it to see if any other starts peeling off?? Sorry, divorced mom here, so dont know what to do with this.. any ideas? thanks brenda


----------

